# H:Dust Tactics Axis W:Paypal [IRL]



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo guys!

I have for sale this lot:
1. Old core set stuff:
- Sigrid
- Laser Grenadiers
- Recon Grenadiers
- Battle Grenadiers
- Luther
- Ludwig

2. Revised core set stuff:
- Lara
- Heavy Laser Grenadiers
- Flak Grenadiers
- Sturmpioniere
- Hans

3. Medium tank with option for Ludwig/Lothar/Luther
4. Heavy tank
5. Hero pack
6. Kommandotrupp
7. Special grenadiers (snipers+observers)
8. Zombies
9 Angela from Operation Cerberus

All except Luther and Ludwig from old core set are painted to TT+ standard (bases mostly not touched, some units bases painted as well).

I'd like to sell it in one go so I'm open to offers. I'm based in Ireland so shipping might be expensive to USA but we can work out something.

Shoot me pm if interested.

cheers
daniello_s


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Im interested in the Sigrid


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll try to sell whole lot first, then maybe I start to split the lot.


----------

